# My puppy



## Blue Fox (Oct 22, 2008)

Even though she's not a poo she's still very cute :biggrin: Hope you have lots of fun with your new baby.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

What a sweet face ! Congrats on the new addition.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

She is very,very sweet.
Congratulations and enjoy!!


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

so sweet


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

She's very cute and I love her freckled nose.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

Awww...she is a cute one! Good luck with her, she sure looks sweet!


----------



## Yorkiecrazy (Jun 17, 2008)

She very cute!! Congratulations!


----------



## CeCe (Feb 13, 2009)

Awwww..she is so sweet and precious. Very pretty pup, Congrats. 
Corinne


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

:whoo: Congratulations on the new pup : )


----------



## zoeylover (Mar 2, 2009)

OOOOOOH! How sweet! As a little girl, we had a cocker spaniel once. Named her Lady because she looked like the dog from Lady and The Tramp.
Cute pic!


----------



## creativeparti (Mar 9, 2009)

so cute congrats


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

What a gorgeous puppy


----------

